
Edward Albee has died - snake117
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-37394714
======
tomcam
His plays from 60 years ago read like they were written yesterday. Everyone
talks about "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf" but "The Zoo Story" is a
devastating, somewhat surreal two man play that has never left me, even
decades later.

